# 65 GTO spring assist shocks



## mjc707 (May 28, 2015)

My 65 GTO has spring assist shocks in rear. One is now leaking and I am wondering if I should I replace them with the same? Looks like a Gabriel part number. I have since replaced springs with Eibach. Any thoughts of why these would have been on there in first place? Thanks


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

They were once known as load levelers or overloads, intended for station wagons, pickup trucks, anyone carrying a heavy load in the trunk or towing a trailer. Or just to support sagging springs. 
With new springs you should install a good quality gas shock. I like Bilsteins myself.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Mine had them, too. They were to lift the car for oversized tires. With new/ good coil springs, they're not needed.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Personally, I'm not a fan of using shocks to alter ride height or lift the car. The upper shock mount points aren't really strong enough to stand up to the extra load in my opinion. I think using AirLift bags inside the springs is a better solution. The 'cadillac' solution is to go with a coil-over set up, like QA1.

Bear


----------



## mjc707 (May 28, 2015)

OK thanks for info. Kinda figured it was some sort of band aid.


----------

